# Reputable Caique Breeder?



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm a regularish poster over at the dog forums and I don't know much about birds but my OH is crazy about them and has owned many. For her wedding gift she wants a caique and I was wondering if there I a database for UK based bird breeders or an association such as KC (for dogs) where I can find some information on where to look and what to look for in a breeder.

If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ring parrot society UK they maybe able to help, a site you could try is Parrotlinks.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

chaicensunc said:


> Anyone know a good treatment for this for my son?


I dont understand this comment. This thread is about a breed of parrot


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Try the parrot forum - lots of breeders on there with tons of advice! - Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum


----------

